# Пролема с голосами



## Accord261 (19 Сен 2010)

Помогите кто знает? На аккордеоне на некоторых регистрах( фагот...) при нажатии вместо звука только воздух. Что это может быть и как это исправить? спасибо заранее!


----------



## Евгений51 (19 Сен 2010)

*Accord261*,
Откройте и увидите, что там просто отлетели планки. Если все голоса фагота, то отошёл резонатор с планками, поставте на место и всех делов. Если просто некоторые ноты, то(если дешёвый инструмент) выбросить, потому, что тряхнёте и посыпятся остальные, если дорогой, срочно в ремонт Высох воск и все планки будете собирать внутри меха.


----------



## Accord261 (20 Сен 2010)

спасибо огромное! очень помогли.


----------

